# Double Trouble Rig



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

First off, this is not a commercial or an add or anything like that. I just thought it would be a good place to get some comments and even suggestions, so here goes


A buddy of mine lives out on Lake Murray here in SC and the water is generally crystal clear due to the sandy bottom of most of the lake, which means you can really check out the action of lures, plugs and spoons

Anyway we are both closing in on 62 and retirement from our State jobs so we are starting a little Mom and Pop lure making business. It will never be large scale, just something to do as a hobby that turns in some extra cash from time to time, so for now it means we will be mainly going to some of the local Flea Markets once a month or so. 

So here is our little cabin on the water that we are using to build and store rigs and this picture will be our home page of a web site (once we get around to building it that is)










Most of our lures are gonna be geared towards fresh water fishing but I did come up with a larger version of the rig we call "Double Trouble" that I plan on using in the surf and creeks around Fort Fisher. Here is a picture of it










All the components were hand made by us. The plug is made from a 6 inch piece of a 7/8 inch popular dowel rod. I sanded down the mouth end to a 60 degree angle, then counter sunk the mouth end so it would pop water when the line was jerked in. 

I drilled a hole through the 6 inch dowel and then counter sunk two holes down the bottom for the hooks and ran a piece of 80 lb Ande Mono down the hole making sure the line went through the eyes of the hooks in the holes, then tied on a bucktail #1 treble with a perfection loop and from there tied in an 80 lb coastal cross lock swivel using a commercial knot. At the mouth I tied in another perfection loop and put in a plastic bead in the counter sunk mouth.

Now I could have tied in the bucktail (a 1/2 ounce poison tail jig with a 3/0 30 degree Mustad Ultra Sharp wide gap nickle hook) directly to the line but thought a cross link swivel would be more versatile and I have tested it with not only the jig, but also a spoon and another popper or a large zara spook and it all looks good cutting through the water.

So all components are joined and connected by a single piece of 80 Ande Mono


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That is a different looking lure for sure, I have had some luck with chatterbaits with a buck tail behind them or even a jighead and grub. the only thing I would suggest would be to put an epoxy finish on that plug or the finish will be gone really quick.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*"Bonito Splasher"*

We used something like this to catch bonito when I lived in San Diego. It ws called the "Bonito Splasher". The setup consisted of a fly-casting bubble (Cast-a-Bubble brand), a swivel, and a large white bucktail. 

Setup:
1. Tie the bucktail to a 6' length of 20 lb test flouro leader material. Tie the other end to a swivel. Thread your main line through the internal tube in the fly casting bubble tube and tie to the swivel. Fill the bubble 1/2 way with water and you're ready to use this effective top water lure.

Use:

Cast out and pump the setup using large sweeps. The Cast-a-Bubble bubble brings in the fish to check out the splashing action and they ultimately hit the bucktail which looks like a small helpless baitfish. Very effective. I have used this setup in the DE and MD surf for blues. It works - just a little clumsy to cast any distance...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

zztopsail said:


> First off, this is not a commercial or an add or anything like that. I just thought it would be a good place to get some comments and even suggestions, so here goes
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine lives out on Lake Murray here in SC and the water is generally crystal clear due to the sandy bottom of most of the lake, which means you can really check out the action of lures, plugs and spoons
> ...


I would remove the last two trebles on the lure and tie the jig onto the line with a non-slip loop knot vice swivel for more action...

Sandcrab


----------

